# Tom Barker's AF Repair Book - 3rd Edition



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

For anyone who has used Tom Barker's book previously, may be interested knowing he now has a 3rd Edition to his Repair Manual available through Amazon. Here is his link to Amazon to obtain it........

http://www.amazon.com/Gilbert-American-Operating-Repair-Volume/dp/1466420715/ref=pd_rhf_gw_p_t_3

I have used his 2nd Edition book often and found it incredibly useful. Having exchanged some messages with him previously, I know that he is including even more repair tips and instructions for other Gilbert items than his previous book. I plan to purchase this. For just under $20, this would be a great addition for anyone who does, or wishes to do, self-repair and diagnostics on Flyer items.


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

Keep us S gaugers' updated Nuttin'! I would like to own it myself!


----------

